# Hello/"Open" flight tickets



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there

My first posting here. Some really useful information for newbies, such as myself, for which many thanks to all concerned.

I'm in the UK right now, I took early retirement a couple of years ago and fell in love with SE Asia and my pinay g/f! ;-) She is in Koronadal in Mindanao and is in the final stages of getting her annulment through (my first frustrating glimpse of the legal system!), we plan on getting spliced when that comes through. We've a plot of land on which we will build a modest house (among the locals) and my plan is to move over there permanently some time next year. Currently, I'm in the process of sorting out a lifetime's worth of belongings and winding down my affairs here before moving out there.

Up to now, I've gone out for the (old) maximum of 21 days on the standard tourist basis with "fixed date" plane tickets. I notice that the 21 days has recently been upped to 30 days but I'm now at the stage where, for the first time, I need to have some longer stays. 

I read the recent thread on Visa extensions where the purchase of an "open" ticket was recommended, which was very useful advice. Which destinations are the cheapest and which airlines are recommended? Is it best to deal with the airlines direct? I'm a newbie at this, as up to now I've only ever bought fixed tickets which cannot be amended, so any help is appreciated.

Many thanks.

Alan


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello Welcome to the Forum,

My advice would be to get a Round Trip ticket less than 6 months, and just go to immigration every 1-2 months to get extension. With a tourist visa you have to do this unless you have dual citizenship. There is no way around extensions it is part of the process.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Once you are in country, they never look for a onward ticket during the extension process. So if it is cheaper, buy a one way ticket to HK or Singapore. 

On another note, if you are looking at Koronadal as your settling place, I would carefully evaluate that. Aside from being extremely close to Muslim areas and security concerns, it's remote, in the mountains (I am sure beautiful), and you need to consider things like health care, etc. It may be good short term, but as you get older, you will wish you are near better health care (if any in that area)... Maybe consider Davao? It's probably where you will be flying into and is relatively safe there with plenty of 1st class amenities.


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, folks.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jon1 gave you some real good advice; I have been to Davao and loved it. Life in Mindanao is not for everyone, there are great risk! I fly Philippines airlines between Manila and San Francisco USA. I live in the Philippines and visit USA once or twice a year. The airlines are fined if a passenger entering the country does not have an exit ticket or their papers are not in order. Philippine airlines will not let me board if my papers are not in order (exit ticket, valid passport with more than 6 months till expirer). It is the law but I have never had Manila immigration check for an onward ticket. This is NOT universal: Some other airlines do not check and some immigration at other location does check for exit ticket (life in the Philippines!). I heard of man that flew into Clark airport. His airline did not check but immigration at Clark checked. He was not allow to enter the country and had to fly out!


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Phil_expat.

I re-read my original posting and I notice I inadvertantly garbled two themes into one. My options seem to be to go for either an "open ticket" or to book an ongoing ticket to a destination such as Kota Kinabulu or HK. Apologies for any misunderstanding this may have caused.

I would never again risk trying to go into a country without an exit/onward ticket in my wallet. I tried it once and the airline would not even let me board without either a return or onward ticket. So I was forced to make a decision at the airport with a limited amount of time and even less resources at my disposal. For me, it's a matter of control. At least I have time at home to make a considered judgement on what *I* want to do and where to go and be in control of my spend. 

So my enquiry is really about onward flight destinations and carriers. 

As to living in Koronadal (aka Marbel) in Mindanao, having been there a few times now, yes it's maybe an hour away from ARMM but I've never experienced any problems. Yes, I agree about Davao being safe (thanks to the "Enforcer" Mayor Duterte), but prices are higher there than out in the sticks. 

I'm 64, my g/f is 51, she comes from Gensan originally but has lived in Marbel about 7 years, so all her friends are there and in Gensan, most of whom I have met and I get on really well with all of them. Ditto for her grown up son and his family, who live in Gensan. Same goes for her daughter who is married to a Swiss guy and lives in Switzerland, she too has bought a plot in Marbel. Statistically, my g/f is likely to outlive me by some years, so that was a consideration in my deliberations. She was prepared to go anywhere I wanted, but we discussed the options pretty thoroughly before reaching a decision. I love life in Marbel, it suits me. I've no wish to live in some sort of gated expat community, I want a simpler life and am keen on integrating into the local community (currently, I am studying Tagalog). My g/f's present place is about 3/4 mile from the town centre and our plot is about a mile from the centre going the other way, not far off the Gensan highway, both places in established local communities. I recognise the advice on Mindanao is well intentioned, but seriously, I have considered the options carefully and made my decision accordingly. 

So, can anyone give any further advice on the topic of onward tickets, destinations and carriers, please? Up to now, all flights that I've found online from Gensan or Davao to Kota Kinabulu seem to be via Manila!

Thanks.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

soulman1949 said:


> Up to now, all flights that I've found online from Gensan or Davao to Kota Kinabulu seem to be via Manila!


Your exit/onward ticket doesn't have to be from where you are in the country - it just has to be from somewhere in the country. If you're not going to use it anyway, get a throwaway from Manila to HK - often available on Cebu Pacific for $20-25. AirAsia often has specials, too, out of Clark.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Healthwise*



soulman1949 said:


> Thanks Phil_expat.
> 
> I re-read my original posting and I notice I inadvertantly garbled two themes into one. My options seem to be to go for either an "open ticket" or to book an ongoing ticket to a destination such as Kota Kinabulu or HK. Apologies for any misunderstanding this may have caused.
> 
> ...


Since you stated your age (close to mine) when moving here - anywhere in the country; it is important to take into account present and future health issues and choose a place that has good medical care with "COMPONENT" medical doctors and staff. There are many places and hospitals in the country that will cost you your life if not extremely careful
Choose locations wisely and as Mr. Spok in Star Trek would say, "live long and prosper."

Thoughts and advise come from over 10 years living here in country...


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

innovative solution, soulman1949!

looking for a similar solution and you have the winning combo! 

Thanks to you, and these forums with moderators and threads so informative!

pac


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Your exit/onward ticket doesn't have to be from where you are in the country - it just has to be from somewhere in the country. If you're not going to use it anyway, get a throwaway from Manila to HK - often available on Cebu Pacific for $20-25. AirAsia often has specials, too, out of Clark.


Great, thanks, just the answer I needed!


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes roodog78, I was told by the airline that they were responsible if I overstayed, so I got railroaded into buying a return. Never again, hence my question.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Delta always makes sure I have a return or onward flight out...claim they're fined 10K if you don't.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Since you stated your age (close to mine) when moving here - anywhere in the country; it is important to take into account present and future health issues and choose a place that has good medical care with "COMPONENT" medical doctors and staff. There are many places and hospitals in the country that will cost you your life if not extremely careful
> Choose locations wisely and as Mr. Spok in Star Trek would say, "live long and prosper."
> 
> Thoughts and advise come from over 10 years living here in country...


Your onward ticket does not have to be via an airline! You can also use, if available to you, a ferry ticket to a destination outside of the Philippines. It also doesn't have to originate from your point of entry. You can be arriving Cebu/Mactan and have onward ticket exiting Clark, for example.


----------

